# Need a new style for fluffy face!



## OllieOllieOxenfree (Jul 30, 2008)

Took Ollie to the groomer today and although I have always liked the fluffy teddy bear look, I think he's starting to look too much like a bichon. His head is so round! He almost looks like an owl! Anyone have any good ideas with pictures? Maybe a donut moustache or something like that?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

he does look a lot like a Bischon!! Off to look for a different fluffy face style:bolt:


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I always like to show these 2 pics to the groomer as a style reference 
I've never done the "mohawk" tho.. I've had people remark that it looks like a cone head. Personally, I think it's cute!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, my! LOL It looks like a little stuffed toy. It is cute!_


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I think the donut moustache will look very cute! :eyebrows:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe not what you are looking for but lol, this was Tynk's latest style! Also, my friend has her little silver in a believe it or not Chinese Crested cut and she looks ADORABLE! Sorry I dont have a better pic of it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I like those first pictures up there. I like to do muzzles like that. Ask the groomer to scissor the muzzle shorter and not blend it into the head in one big round puff. I don't have any pictures of this myself but the basic result is what was posted above. 

I also like moustaches, I think they are soooo cute  and I think you get more a poodle look and have no danger of starting to look like a bichon, but you still get a little fluff for people who don't like a clean face or dogs that won't tolerate it. Love it. Here is one of the few dogs I do that gets one. I think it suits him.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

do the mohawk with the the snout like the picture that Wonder posted. so semi fuzzy face with a mustache.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some Japanese styles 




























]


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

These two are my favorite !


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG, that last white one is TDF!!! So incredibly cute and oh so fluffy!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've always loved the Japanese styles. I don't know if the faces or ears are cuter!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> These two are my favorite !


I like the last one - the white poodle best


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG Roxy! Those really look like build-a-bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atlas (Nov 17, 2008)

I love the Japanese style trim, but wouldn't it only look nice for a day or two after grooming? I keep Lily's hair very long, have not really cut her except for face/tail/feet (she's now 8 months old!). I brush her every night so she has no mats, and she is a giant fluff ball - but the next day she is curly again. Would this cut require blow drying the snout straight all the time?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If you wanted the hair straight all the time, then yeah you'd have to blow it out over and over again if it's really long. It probably wouldn't be as curly as you'd thing though. I notice that the few moustaches I do don't come curly the next month, just sort of kiny unless mom and dad haven't been brushing - then they are matted. 

You ae correct though, that pretty plush look isn't forever. Once it gets wet or is exposed to higher humidity it will kiny up again.


----------



## atlas (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you WonderPup! 

I only get Lily groomed every 8 weeks because we like her with a hairy beak. I've only bathed her twice myself between grooms and am not a big fan of the blow drying time it takes to get that fresh groomed look.

However, with it getting hotter outside, and all the pricker bushes & leaves that ride in on that coat, I will probably try to get one of those cuts for her.

I know no matter how cute she looks, I'll miss my fluffy puppy look - I hate she grew up so fast!:crying:


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

OllieOllieOxenfree said:


> Took Ollie to the groomer today and although I have always liked the fluffy teddy bear look, I think he's starting to look too much like a bichon. His head is so round! He almost looks like an owl! Anyone have any good ideas with pictures? Maybe a donut moustache or something like that?


I would not shave the bridge of the muzzel (just clean out the corners of the eyes), bit more height and more of a break between top knot and ears, and grow the ears a bit longer. And scissor the cheeks in a bit harder. Always hard to make a poodle look like a "poodle" with a hairy face


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

those jap styles are always so nice i love them


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Ollie is awfully cute!! Something new, could be a #4 on the body and 3/4" clip guard legs and head (including top of head, cheeks, muzzle, and chin), or #5 body with 1/2" clip guard legs, and head (including top of head, cheeks, muzzle, and chin), scissoring ears and tail. Ask the groomer to leave the legs full for you. Taking length off and bringing his cheeks in, would also give him a slightly different look. Let his ears grow a little longer then his face so that they do not blend like a bichons do. Have fun with his fur, it always grows back!


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> OMG, that last white one is TDF!!! So incredibly cute and oh so fluffy!!


That's my favorite too!! and definately looks like a poodle!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> These two are my favorite !


ROXY - where did you find these Japanese styles? I love them! I'm thinking of trying something new on Snoops and these are exactly the sort of cute styles I love. I would really like to research and find more styles like this...


----------

